# FreeBSD 9,1 - upowerd's cpu consumption off the roof and causes OS to restart



## ylabidi (Mar 11, 2013)

I've been experiencing a really annoying problem with a FreeBSD setup on my laptop. The setup is as follows:

FreeBSD 9.1 / KDE4 desktop / Broadcom wireless 4313 through NDIS / Intel GPU with the new KMS driver.

The problem occurs some time after turning on the laptop, the desktop becomes sluggish. When checking the processes, upowerd is taking 100% cpu and cannot be killed. And either I reboot the system or it ends up rebooting on its own. And lately, such reboots are affecting the filesystem: I had to boot on live system and repair the damaged partitions.

Any pointers to what might cause this or how to prevent it?


----------

